# Customer sticks hand in toilet



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

She knows hands will wash, was it keys?


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

Epox said:


> She knows hands will wash, was it keys?


Ball


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Must really not want a new toilet. wait until her hand gets stuck, a new toilet it will be.

I had a can of silly string in a toilet a week or so back, I took the toilet off, flipped it, shook it, tried knocking it out from the horn back and vise versa, couldn't get it out and finally I was messing with it so much the tank started to loosen up, it just was not worth getting into a rebuild for, new toilet it ended up being.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks like he, told her..."I ain't stickin' my hand in that thing"...


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> It looks like he, told her..."I ain't stickin' my hand in that thing"...


Exactly, I said get a new toilet


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't scratch the rim!!


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

notice the safety toe sandle's she is wearing too.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I was admiring the socks myself


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

So did she ever get the ball out of the toilet?


----------

